# Not enough grapes



## suemeyer (Aug 22, 2014)

I am growing Frontenac Cabernet grapes but will not have enough this season to make wine (I'm new to this). What should I do - wait til next year or blend in another grape. Where can I get more grapes or small amounts of juice?


----------



## Tom_S (Aug 22, 2014)

Personally, I'd throw them in the freezer and add them to next year's crop.


----------



## MrKevin (Aug 22, 2014)

Another option would be to buy some juice and add them to it.


----------



## suemeyer (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks - I didn't realize you could freeze the grapes first. I imagine that you they should be frozen whole and not washed or prepared otherwise first. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 23, 2014)

Moved thread to grape growing forum.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 23, 2014)

What is Frontenac Cabernet? Never heard of that grape. Where did you get the vines to grow?


----------



## suemeyer (Aug 25, 2014)

Frontenac grape - I got it originally about 5 years ago from Miller Nurseries - now bought out by Stark. I just got 4 more vines from them. Very hardy and early ripening. I really can't say they make a good cabernet since I haven't made any yet, but thats the plan!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 25, 2014)

Frontenac is a very common cold hardy hybrid grape and not a cabernet of any type. You can try to make a cabernet style with it, but it just is not even close. That is why I was confused - they are two different things sort of like a poodle and a cocker spaniel, both dogs but completely different. Hope I haven't burst any bubble for you.


----------



## suemeyer (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'm not sure where I got the idea it was a cabernet type. If I can make good wine from it - whatever kind -I will be satisfied. Have you heard of it being used for wine? I am sure that it was described as a wine grape when I bought it - I must have made up the cab part!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes it is definitely a wine grape although not all that early. I make hundreds of gallons of it every year and it can be made dry, sweet or even turned into a port. It is very versatile, but the taste is not for everyone. In my opinion Marquette is a MUCH better grape.


----------



## Tom_S (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, freezing grapes will help you get more juice out of them, because the freezing breaks down cell walls.


----------



## HillPeople (Aug 27, 2014)

grapeman said:


> Yes it is definitely a wine grape although not all that early. I make hundreds of gallons of it every year and it can be made dry, sweet or even turned into a port. It is very versatile, but the taste is not for everyone. In my opinion Marquette is a MUCH better grape.



Ditto to what Rich said. Frontenac is a good producer and easy grower but kind of hard to tame into good wine. Marquette and Marechal Foch are good cold hardy grapes and much more manageable in the winery. 
Very ripe Frontenacs can be added to other reds for some interesting flavor profiles however.


----------



## suemeyer (Aug 28, 2014)

thanks for the info and advice. My issue is that I have a beautiful productive arbor - about 5 years old - of frontenac. Not knowing what you have told me I just planted 4 more vines to increase my yield. So I guess what I will do is try to do the best I can with what I have. If that turns out to be unacceptable then perhaps I will try blending with another grape. Its too difficult to imagine tearing them all out. I don't have enough space to add another variety.


----------

